# Nel bene e nel male



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2011)

Chi tradisce, rompe il patto di fedeltà.
Tradisce la fiducia, dà un dolore atroce alla persona che avrebbe invece dovuto proteggere. Causa una crisi profondissima, si rende responsabile della possibile fine del loro rapporto.
Fin qui ci siamo.

Faccio solo un piccolo passo in avanti.
Il traditore rompe il "prometto di esserti fedele sempre"
Ma il tradito, è forse allora liberato dalla *sua* promessa "nel bene e nel male"?
[Ok, mi sto rifacendo alle promesse del matrimonio religioso cattolico, ma credo che il ragionamento valga in generale]

Sarebbe giusto che il tradito venga risarcito. Chi è tradito dovrebbe poter contare sul sostegno, sul pentimento, sulle azioni riparatrici del traditore. Dovrebbe poter vedere e toccare con mano che il traditore è disposto a qualunque cosa per riparare.
Sarebbe giusto, sarebbe bello, ma la maggior parte delle volte anche il traditore è in una situazione di confusione che non gli permette di dare al tradito ciò che sarebbe giusto.
E allora la profonda irrazionalità della vita ci mette di fronte all'ingiustizia che pure il tradito, per tenere fede alla sua promessa, deve lavorare per ricostruire. 

Per dare una possibilità al traditore, e alla loro unione. Per aiutare il traditore.
Insopportabilmente ingiusto, va bene, ma reale.

Mi è venuto da pensarlo guardando al coraggio di Niko, leggendo la storia di Sa.
Pensando alla infinita pazienza e forza di Amoremio. Di Sole.
Persone che non si sono tirate indietro davanti al dolore prima di essere tradite, e poi a quello di doversi rimboccare le maniche in prima persona.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, rompe il patto di fedeltà.
> Tradisce la fiducia, dà un dolore atroce alla persona che avrebbe invece dovuto proteggere. Causa una crisi profondissima, si rende responsabile della possibile fine del loro rapporto.
> Fin qui ci siamo.
> 
> ...


è giusto quello che dici
forse è anche giusto che sia così

alla fine della fiera, Nau, si tratta solo di continuare il gioco di squadra

nel matrimonio si cammina uno a fianco all'altro
ma quando serve (periodi o singole situazioni) uno dei 2, quello che in quel momento ha le caratteristiche più idonee, prende il controllo, si mette alla guida o si impegna a trainare
e traghetta entrambi fuori dal periodo o dalla situazione

checchè se ne dica 
in una coppia che funziona
ognuno dei due svolge alternativamente il ruolo di leader e quello di spalla a seconda delle circostanze
se la coppia c'è, il tradimento è una di queste circostanze


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

anche perché spesso il tradimento non è che la fine di un percorso che portava verso la strada sbagliata; o forse un momento dove i due partners avevano preso due strade parallele .chi in quel momento era più fragile, demotivato?irrisolto?...etc ha ceduto.
nei casi migliori si riparte con maggiore consapevolezza analizzando quello che non si era detto prima e non può che essere un lavoro di coppia come del resto tutto quello che avviene da quando si è deciso di stare insieme fino a quando questo sarà possibile.
altro argomento sono quei tradimenti fatti di scelte egoistiche, capricci, superficialità seriali


----------



## Daniele (22 Giugno 2011)

Io valuto un tradimento 100000 Euro, mi bastano quelli e fatemi pure le corna...mi compro la serenità in altro modo.


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, rompe il patto di fedeltà.
> Tradisce la fiducia, dà un dolore atroce alla persona che avrebbe invece dovuto proteggere. Causa una crisi profondissima, si rende responsabile della possibile fine del loro rapporto.
> Fin qui ci siamo.
> 
> ...


Io non ho capito..


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non ho capito..


 dopo un  tradimento, per ristabilire equilibrio nella coppia  deve darsi da fare anche chi lo ha subito


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo un  tradimento, per ristabilire equilibrio nella coppia  deve darsi da fare anche chi lo ha subito


Ahhh, ok, si, sono d'accordo. :up:

Mi piacciono i tuoi post minerva, brevi, diretti e significativi. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

*sono intelligente ma non mi applico*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhh, ok, si, sono d'accordo. :up:
> 
> Mi piacciono i tuoi post minerva, brevi, diretti e significativi. :carneval:


 ehm....significativi magari no:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm....significativi magari no:mrgreen:


bella manza!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm....significativi magari no:mrgreen:


significativi nel senso che riassumi in maniera splendida...che avevi capito?


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io valuto un tradimento 100000 Euro, mi bastano quelli e fatemi pure le corna...mi compro la serenità in altro modo.


 la stai acquistando comunque con le tue mani , il tuo cervello e il tuo cuore.
da oggi daniele vince 1 a 0


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E allora la profonda irrazionalità della vita ci mette di fronte all'ingiustizia che pure il tradito, per tenere fede alla sua promessa, deve lavorare per ricostruire.


Se ha voglia di ricostruire sì. Se dall'altra parte c'è la volontà di farlo e di non ricadere nell'errore alla prima crisi sì. Però ho poca fiducia, basandomi sulla mia esperienza. Allora si potrebbe pensare al discorso di non esclusività fisica. Reciproca ovviamente. Ma dovrebbe valerne davvero la pena.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, rompe il patto di fedeltà.
> Tradisce la fiducia, dà un dolore atroce alla persona che avrebbe invece dovuto proteggere. Causa una crisi profondissima, si rende responsabile della possibile fine del loro rapporto.
> Fin qui ci siamo.
> 
> ...


 Ciao, 


  Sul primo grassetto, rispondo di sì. Il patto non sussiste più, è stato sciolto. Ho la concezione che la promessa data non sia unidirezionale in questo caso, ma una promessa reciproca … che vale affinché entrambe le parti si attengano … 

  Sul secondo grassetto, ti rispondo che dipende cosa s’intende per “lavorare per ricostruire”. Un lavoro su se stessi e sulla coppia è inevitabile … ma se la situazione si capovolge a tal punto che è il traditore ad aver bisogno di maggior riguardo allora il tutto rischia gravemente di fallire. 

  Nel mio caso è così … da tradita ho dovuto e devo sostenere il mio dolore e la sua crisi … non può funzionare …



  sienne


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è così … da tradita ho dovuto e devo sostenere il mio dolore e la sua crisi … non può funzionare …
> 
> 
> 
> sienne


SIenne, sei donna, puoi permetterti di prendere a schiaffoni tuo marito senza che lui possa fare nulla e urlargli tutto il tuo dolore, chissà, potrebbe ridestarsi dal suo male fittizio. Ti ha fatto del male e ancora egoisticamente pensa a se stesso, basta!!! Puoi anche dargli una mano e sostenerlo, ma anche lui DEVE fare la medesima cosa con te.
Ricorda Schiaffi e schiaffoni e tuo marito tornerà probabilmente come nuovo.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> SIenne, sei donna, puoi permetterti di prendere a schiaffoni tuo marito senza che lui possa fare nulla e urlargli tutto il tuo dolore, chissà, potrebbe ridestarsi dal suo male fittizio. Ti ha fatto del male e ancora egoisticamente pensa a se stesso, basta!!! Puoi anche dargli una mano e sostenerlo, ma anche lui DEVE fare la medesima cosa con te.
> Ricorda Schiaffi e schiaffoni e tuo marito tornerà probabilmente come nuovo.


:rotfl:

... si sono donna ... 

 Guarda … in un certo senso hai completamente ragione!!! 



  Devo trovare un modo per scuoterlo per bene … deve svegliarsi … 

Grazie

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> *Sul primo grassetto, rispondo di sì. Il patto non sussiste più, è stato sciolto. Ho la concezione che la promessa data non sia unidirezionale in questo caso, ma una promessa reciproca … che vale affinché entrambe le parti si attengano …
> ...



ho sempre pensato che ci siano tanti tipi di tradimento.
Quello sessuale, non discuto, non voglio sminuirlo, dopo tanto tempo qui qualcosa l'ho imparato.
Ma se si considera il patto sciolto per questo... allora anche per gli altri tradimenti?
Se il mio uomo non mi sostiene moralmente? Se mi lascia sola invece di starmi accanto?
Non è anche quella una crisi, il "male" che prova la coppia e che dovrei, come compagna, moglie, affrontare?

Lo so che ci sono casi e casi.
Bisogna che la coppia ci sia, nonostante tutto. Se c'è, io la vedo come Amoremio. Uno deve tirare la carretta. Se non la tiro quando le cose vanno male, non sono compagna.
Questo non per giustificare il mio tradimento.
Sono sempre nell'ambito della riflessione generale.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che ci siano tanti tipi di tradimento.
> Quello sessuale, non discuto, non voglio sminuirlo, dopo tanto tempo qui qualcosa l'ho imparato.
> *Ma se si considera il patto sciolto per questo... allora anche per gli altri tradimenti?*
> *Se il mio uomo non mi sostiene moralmente? Se mi lascia sola invece di starmi accanto?*
> ...


 posto che ribadisco il fatto che il "classico" tradimento racchiude tutti gli altri o quasi è chiaro che per ogni forma di aberrazione l'unica arma è il dialogo attraverso il quale chiarire le proprie esigenze e delusioni e lavorarci sù insieme.
il guaio è che spesso è proprio il silenzio e il non detto a farla da padrone nei casi di crisi e si può arrivare alla resa dei conti quando è davvero troppo tardi e non rimane più nulla da salvare


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *posto che ribadisco il fatto che il "classico" tradimento racchiude tutti gli altri *o quasi è chiaro che per ogni forma di aberrazione l'unica arma è il dialogo attraverso il quale chiarire le proprie esigenze e delusioni e lavorarci sù insieme.
> il guaio è che spesso è proprio il silenzio e il non detto a farla da padrone nei casi di crisi e si può arrivare alla resa dei conti quando è davvero troppo tardi e non rimane più nulla da salvare


 Mi spieghi per cortesia questo concetto?
Perchè se è vero che ho tradito mio marito non mi sento di averlo mai abbandonato, l'ho sempre sostenuto in ogni sua decisione (se la ritenevo corretta o se pensavo potesse essere la scelta giusta per lui).
Non credo di averlo mai fatto sentire solo.
Ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho sempre pensato che ci siano tanti tipi di tradimento.
> Quello sessuale, non discuto, non voglio sminuirlo, dopo tanto tempo qui qualcosa l'ho imparato.
> Ma se si considera il patto sciolto per questo... allora anche per gli altri tradimenti?
> Se il mio uomo non mi sostiene moralmente? Se mi lascia sola invece di starmi accanto?
> ...


se non la tiri, forse la carretta non c'è

se non ricordo male, il discorso partiva dal fatto che il tradito può trovarsi a tirare la carretta
nel tuo caso, quindi, tuo marito che non ha tirato la carretta "non è stato compagno"

il che, volendo andare a monte, non giustificherebbe ma potrebbe spiegare il tuo tradimento


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se non la tiri, forse la carretta non c'è
> 
> se non ricordo male, il discorso partiva dal fatto che il tradito può trovarsi a tirare la carretta
> *nel tuo caso, quindi, tuo marito che non ha tirato la carretta "non è stato compagno"*
> ...



Amoremio, non mi azzarderei mai a dire che mio marito avrebbe dovuto comportarsi in modo diverso. L'ho tradito, il male che ha sentito lo sa solo lui, e quello che ho visto io nei suoi occhi mi è bastato e avanzato.

Io e lui, non eravamo coppia, ma da tanto di quel tempo...
No, non giustifica il mio tradimento, non mi sogno di pensarlo. E non mi giustificano gli anni di silenzio ed abbandono, perchè, appunto, coppia è essere in due.

Era, questo mio, un discorso in generale ispirato da alcune vicende, in primis quella di Sa...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amoremio, non mi azzarderei mai a dire che mio marito avrebbe dovuto comportarsi in modo diverso. L'ho tradito, il male che ha sentito lo sa solo lui, e quello che ho visto io nei suoi occhi mi è bastato e avanzato.
> 
> Io e lui, non eravamo coppia, ma da tanto di quel tempo...
> No, non giustifica il mio tradimento, non mi sogno di pensarlo. E non mi giustificano gli anni di silenzio ed abbandono, perchè, appunto, coppia è essere in due.
> ...


che tu non intendessi "azzardarti" era chiaro


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi per cortesia questo concetto?
> Perchè se è vero che ho tradito mio marito non mi sento di averlo mai abbandonato, l'ho sempre sostenuto in ogni sua decisione (se la ritenevo corretta o se pensavo potesse essere la scelta giusta per lui).
> Non credo di averlo mai fatto sentire solo.
> Ma forse non ho capito cosa intendi


 spesso chi tradisce lo fa nei vari  punti e modi a cui ci riferivamo...dicendo spesso non comprendo tutti, quindi se ritieni di non esserlo non lo sei.


----------

